# What do you do when the power is out?



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

If its raining, I'll watch the rain. Or play a board game by candle and fleshlight. Sleep isn't too bad an idea either. XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Love the sound of rain. Tho power here dosent go out much when it rains.  Doesn't rain much here tho.
Might read something.
Play a hand held system.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 3, 2010)

The power goes out here far too often for a place in California, and that's just wrong. When it does I just go back to bed or go get something to eat.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

Keep posting on my phone.

I should read more.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 3, 2010)

I read non-fiction books.


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

For those who read; Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood (he he XD) is a good read. And Tally, I'd post my phone too XD i am right now anyway.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2010)

When such instances occur - rare that they are - I will usually occupy myself by relaxing in a large leather chair by the fireplace, sipping a fine glass of brandy, reading a marvelous book, and resting my feet on a restrained midget in bondage gear.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> For those who read; Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood (he he XD) is a good read. And Tally, I'd post my phone too XD i am right now anyway.


 
Why would you post your phone somewhere?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd go out to a friends place if it isn't too late. If it is too late I'll sit with the radio on.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 3, 2010)

Take a walk, or either lose my mind or go to sleep, depending on how tired I am.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Take a walk, or either lose my mind or go to sleep, depending on how tired I am.


 
Take my dog for a walk or if i have some left over cash then we'll take a walk in the mall instead. ;D

If power went out at like 8 PM onwards then its either i go to sleep early or take a walk. (If its not raining of course.)


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

My power never goes out for very long


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 3, 2010)

It depends.

Most of the time though, I'll just stare at the ceiling or walls and use my imagination. Reading or meditating is the next best thing for me.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

It summer now and if it gets hotter here. More ppl run there AC.
So that means we will get a lot of rolling blackouts. 

I really refrain from using my pc during the day in the summer.  I had to reinstall before cause of this.


----------



## Machine (Jul 3, 2010)

I question things existentially when my power goes out.


----------



## Rayden (Jul 3, 2010)

Read a book.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> and fleshlight.


 
I can't believe you've all missed this.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can't believe you've all missed this.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can't believe you've all missed this.


 
Oh god... I can't even think of anything funny or sarcastic to say about this.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 3, 2010)

Reading is one thing, but checking my paintball gear is another.

I'll also fap, too.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can't believe you've all missed this.


 My reading comprehension at 7am sucks

I Googled it though, oh god what the hell


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I Googled it though



No, Willow, NO! D:


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No, Willow, NO! D:


 Too late :c


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My reading comprehension at 7am sucks
> 
> I Googled it though, oh god what the hell


 
for extra mental scarring add "yaddle" to the search and go to images


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> for extra mental scarring add "yaddle" to the search and go to images


 
I found something cute. I did it wrong.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I found something cute. I did it wrong.


 d'awwwww

That mouse thinks it predator


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I found something cute. I did it wrong.


 
Is that mammal trying to fornicate with that snake?

And har har at Willow, I guess :V


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I found something cute. I did it wrong.


 
Adorable, but try it with safesearch off.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Is that mammal trying to fornicate with that snake?
> 
> And har har at Willow, I guess :V


 
He catch snake! He catchim!


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> d'awwwww
> 
> That mouse thinks it predator


 
Now why can't all animals get along like that hmm? ;3


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Now why can't all animals get along like that hmm? ;3


 Because predation says so


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Now why can't all animals get along like that hmm? ;3


 
Maybe the snake ate his mother and he's trying to get her back?
( ;_; )


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Maybe the snake ate his mother and he's trying to get her back?
> ( ;_; )


 
I lol'ed at this so much. ;D..........OMG.....Is that bad?! ;~;


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> Or play a board game by candle and *fleshlight*.



o.o


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Maybe the snake ate his mother and he's trying to get her back?
> ( ;_; )


 
Wow, with those sharp rodent teeth, that's not exactly impossible,


----------



## Aeturnus (Jul 3, 2010)

I plug some speakers to my iPod, light some candles, and either write or do some reading.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 3, 2010)

Handheld vidyagame FTW


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Handheld vidyagame FTW


 
Fuck the days when you needed an accessory to play your GameBoy Colour/Advance in the dark.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2010)

So no one else likes midget footstools?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fuck the days when you needed an accessory to play your GameBoy Colour/Advance in the dark.


 
Oh man.  I remember aftermarket backlight kits.  Killed your fucking battery.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

I used to have a backlight for my Gameboy


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oh man.  I remember aftermarket backlight kits.  Killed your fucking battery.


 
Most non-official accessories were evil.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> If its raining, I'll watch the rain. Or play a board game by candle and *fleshlight.* Sleep isn't too bad an idea either. XD


 
Board games with a Fleshlight?  Now there's a Freudian slip.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Board games with a Fleshlight?  Now there's a Freudian slip.


 
I saw it first!
BAD OTTER


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> BAD OTTER


 
Yes. Yes you did.

And Yes.  Yes I am.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Fuck the days when you needed an accessory to play your GameBoy Colour/Advance in the dark.


 

'This' button, I need you!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Cry.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 3, 2010)

I walk the dogs or something.


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can't believe you've all missed this.


 'Bout time someone noticed!

Tally, it was a typo. XD I post with my phone.


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My reading comprehension at 7am sucks
> 
> I Googled it though, oh god what the hell


To be honest I'm surprised you didn't know what it was XD


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Is that mammal trying to fornicate with that snake?


 >> I'm sure we did this before they did in the picture XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2010)

sit in the dark and silently mouth the words to a story I'll never write


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Maybe the snake ate his mother and he's trying to get her back?
> ( ;_; )


 I lol'd.


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> So no one else likes midget footstools?


 Only on Tuesdays.


----------



## nayrrelytm (Jul 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> sit in the dark and silently mouth the words to a story I'll never write


 
Epic.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> Epic.


 
You just commited a triple post......Epic. ;D


----------



## redmarker97 (Jul 3, 2010)

If its not storming, ill randomly light fire to some stuff in the driveway(like dead grass and stuff).
if it is, i just sleep.


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> Epic.


 
You can put more than one quote per post.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

The power went out in our house for 3 days in December. Its unsettling how quiet everything is without electricity, you don't even know how much noise they create until its all off. The worst part about it was that it got dark at 3 to 4 pm. We had to spend all day for 3 days in the dark with flashlights and nothing to do. I watched The Fifth Element on my PSP though.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 3, 2010)

I either take out my DS or go to sleep.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 3, 2010)

When the power goes out, I sit in a corner, crying silently, desperately hoping that the power goes back on.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 3, 2010)

Adelin said:


> You just commited a triple post......Epic. ;D


 
After pentuple and sextuple posts, this is hardly great.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

I play Monopoly with my family... I always come out winning heheh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I play Monopoly with my family... I always come out winning heheh.


 I remember we all put together a jigsaw of a map of the world when the power was out once.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 3, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I play Monopoly with my family... I always come out winning heheh.


 
Why are you always the bank? YOU ALWAYS GET TO BE THE BANK YOU CHEATER

*kicks the board onto the floor and stomps off*


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cry, then play DnD or Risk

;~; d20+2


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 3, 2010)

light a bunch of candles and have a small party like what happened for earth day


----------



## Carenath (Jul 3, 2010)

I thank APC for making solid UPS's and watch TV (city-wide power failures take out my internet connection).


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 3, 2010)

If there's enough light, I draw.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Get candles and read. Or have someone over.

Yay candles. :3


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Last time the power went out, I went to check the fuse box. Then I went outside.
Then I, and everyone else in half the city, went to check out the explosion that caused us all to lose power.
Thanks, energy company's exploding substation.

When I used to lose power due to thunderstorms, I'd stumble around in the dark until I could find my sofa, then sit on it next to the window.
Thunderstorm, how I miss thee.


----------



## Jw (Jul 3, 2010)

When the power goes out during a storm, I'll open the window blinds and watch it roll through. Heck, I usually just turn off the lights in my house anyway when a storm is coming through so I can enjoy it. 

If the power goes out for no reason, I'll sit in the living room and complain like crazy.  at first. Then, I'll find a candle or something and wait it out  by drawing or listening to music not worry about finding the candle and just go to sleep. When I'm with relatives and the power goes out, we'll tell  a lot funny stories about our relatives, especially the ones that aren't there. 

And it never fails, when the power's out, I'll go into some other room and try to turn on the light and think or say "damn, the bulb burnt out". Then, I remember that none of the lights work and laugh it off. 

Thankfully, the power doesn't go out too often where I live, except with ice storms in the winter.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I found something cute. I did it wrong.


 
With power out and no FAF, maybe they were trying to make a new species.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> With power out and no FAF, maybe they were trying to make a new species.


 Poll on the official species name (Snake + Mouse)

Make
Snouse

(Snake + Rodent)

Snodent
Rake


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometimes, I'll forget that the power is out, go to the restroom, try to turn on the light...
But then I go back to the sofa, because I don't want to do my business in the dark.

My bathroom has no windows. ;<


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 3, 2010)

If my laptop has enough charge, I'll power it on and start watching episodes of whatever britcom I happen to have on it (IT Crowd, Black Books, etc).
Alternatively I'll sit by the fire and read a book.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 3, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> If my laptop has enough charge, I'll power it on and start watching episodes of whatever britcom I happen to have on it (IT Crowd, Black Books, etc).


Win

I usually just sleep through them XD


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuzzle said:


> The power went out in our house for 3 days in December. It got dark at 3 to 4 pm.



You must live rather far north.

Anyway, i just go outside if power goes out randomly.  Otherwise i'll call someone on the cell and talk.


----------



## EchoCat (Jul 5, 2010)

Depends if it's day or night. If it's day, no big deal, I might be outside anyway, walking/gardening/birdwatching just enjoying things, play with/cuddle my cat. Could read, draw, go out with friends etc, the usual things. At night, light candles, play cards and board games if other people are home, maybe read. If there's a thunderstorm with lots of lightning, I'll watch that. It's all good fun, I like it when the power goes out, it forces me to step away from technology a bit and appreciate other things more that I sometimes take for granted.


----------



## Pine (Jul 5, 2010)

I usually play my acoustic if I am not having a mental breakdown


----------



## Carenath (Jul 5, 2010)

I love thunder storms, but they're rather rare where I live. Power failures are also rather rare, we've had 4 power cuts that I remember in the space of 14 years.
If the power fails, everything in my room is wired up to an oversized 3U UPS so I can keep on playing my games or watch TV. If it was just a blown fuse, I replace it and go about my business. If it's a local or city-wide failure, it normally takes out the cable nodes and my internet connection along with it.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 5, 2010)

Few years ago we lost power for a week. Me rub sticks. Me make fire XD


----------



## Apollo (Jul 5, 2010)

Post it on Twitter.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jul 5, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 5, 2010)

I huddle up in a ball and sob until it turns back on




Not really
Last time it was out all day, and me and my brother sat around all night with flashlights and ordered a pizza
Twas kinda fun


----------



## Carenath (Jul 5, 2010)

nayrrelytm said:


> If its raining, I'll watch the rain. Or play a board game by candle and *fleshlight*. Sleep isn't too bad an idea either. XD


 I know some others spotted that too... but it's still funny.


----------



## Sci Cheetah (Jul 5, 2010)

The power goes out? O_O jk
our power doesn't go out for more than a second or two.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

I scream "It's so fucking hot in here" then, I grab a bag of ice from my freezer and sleep naked in my bathtub with it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm... well, depends on the time of day (as in day or night), and the expected duration of the outage. 

For a short outage (minutes to hours) during the day I probably wouldn't do much other than put the fridge on backup power then go read or draw or tend the garden or something relaxing. 

At night, I would get some emergency lighting going first via some LED lamps, and if it looked to be a while, I'd fire up the battery backups running inverters and power some conventional AC fluorescent lights.  

If it were a long term outage, say several days, I'd begin cycling through the various deep cycle batteries I have to power lighting at night and set out the solar panels from my camping solar generator during the day to bring at least one of the 60 to 75Ah deep cycles back up to full power.  The frozen and most cold-dependent things in the fridge would be either consumed and/or transferred to my extra-insulated long term cooler and cooking would be handled on the propane backup stove.  I'd probably use the batteries and inverters to occasionally power the router and Net connection equipment to get status updates on the outage, but otherwise would just use the batteries for lighting and enjoy the quiet. ^_^

I like being prepared.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I scream "It's so fucking hot in here" then, I grab a bag of ice from my freezer and sleep naked in my bathtub with it.


 
that sound like fun,but the ac is never on here and the cold ice against my junk would not be very fun, plus it would make me feel small


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> that sound like fun,but the ac is never on here and the cold ice against my junk would not be very fun, plus it would make me feel small



Meh. Its very hot and humid were I am right now and I dont mind a bit of shrinkidge, though it does worry me.


----------



## Seprakarius (Jul 5, 2010)

Books, sitting outside and enjoying the outdoors, or writing all go a long way for me. The bonus is that they work wonderfully when the power is on, too.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Meh. Its very hot and humid were I am right now and I dont mind a bit of shrinkidge, though it does worry me.


 
its so hot right now, and shrinkage sucks, but its a small (lol) price to pay for cold


----------



## Xshade (Jul 5, 2010)

I play guitar sometimes.
Other times I play on my DS.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 5, 2010)

I hide in the corner with a knife until the power comes back on.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 5, 2010)

Dan. said:


> I hide in the corner with a knife until the power comes back on.


 
i stand in the middle of your room just out of sight, then i leave just before the power comes back on


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd listen to music, and sleep. or call someone whos power was on and probably run over to there house in the storm


----------



## Don (Jul 5, 2010)

Conveniently enough, the power _did_ go out today. I tried reading for a little while but it was hard with no light so I eventually just ended up taking a nap.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 5, 2010)

car adapter/laptop/McDonald's WI-FI


----------



## Tao (Jul 5, 2010)

Books, porn and drawing.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 6, 2010)

would have to say the best and easiest way to pass the time without the need for electronics (well for most people) is a good old fap or two :3


----------



## Tycho (Jul 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> would have to say the best and easiest way to pass the time without the need for electronics (well for most people) is a good old fap or two :3


 
No power = no computer = no internet = no pr0nz (unless you're one of those antiquated types who actually keep hard copies of their porn, seriously dude, get with the times :V)


----------



## Viva (Jul 6, 2010)

I light candles and play the piano


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No power = no computer = no internet = no pr0nz (unless you're one of those antiquated types who actually keep hard copies of their porn, seriously dude, get with the times :V)


 
your point is noted but if your determined you can do it it just takes longer. plus i have a good imagination :3


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> your point is noted but if your determined you can do it it just takes longer. plus i have a good imagination :3



I go in a box and use my IMAGINATION.


----------



## Ames (Jul 6, 2010)

I play this instead.


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

If it's raining, I will open my window and watch the rain.

If not, I call one of my friends or go on my laptop to play games. But since the power only goes out in the frozen hell of winter when it's raining/snowing, it's usually just watching or bitching to my friends over the phone.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I play this instead.



When I tried to level up my combat skillz, I got beaten up by a blue man. He took me into a dungeon =(


----------



## Rytes (Jul 6, 2010)

i read, yup...


----------



## Surgat (Jul 6, 2010)

Read. If it's out at night, read by candle or flashlight.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I play this instead.



That sounds like a great game but where can i go to change my person, and where can i buy it, it sounds expensive. 



Evandenoob said:


> When I tried to level up my combat skillz, I got beaten up by a blue man. He took me into a dungeon =(


 
umm... so.. what happen next?


----------



## Tally (Jul 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I play this instead.


 
Looks cool. Where can I get it?


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

Naturally, I wait for it to come back on, while calling the owner of the power plant and leaving threatening messages.



JamesB said:


> I play this instead.


 
Highest resolution? Bullshit. Square Enix has a game that renders 2 pixels per planck length.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 6, 2010)

I usually just read, or play guitar or something.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 6, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I usually just read, or play guitar or something.


 
Instruments are always there to comfort anybody who can play them well. <3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 6, 2010)

Usually I listen to my Ipod or if I have a source of light I read a book.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I play this instead.


 Looks boring

Plus, if my power's out more than likely it's raining pretty damn hard


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Looks boring
> 
> Plus, if my power's out more than likely it's raining pretty damn hard


 
Have you tried playing the song of storms?


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> Have you tried playing the song of storms?


 fffffffffffffffffff--

You got me


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> That sounds like a great game but where can i go to change my person, and where can i buy it, it sounds expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> umm... so.. what happen next?



I got raped by the black knights


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll read or watch the rain, but my internet/phone has a backup battery sort of thing, and I have a laptop. Last time the power went out, I continued watching dumb youtube videos of cats.


----------



## Russ (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to hide under the bed when I was little and alone. 

If I'm at our family home, usually chat with my mother. Never had a power outage since I moved to my flat so I'm not sure how I react. I'll probably go out or something. Sitting in the dark, doing nothing doesn't sound fun.

Last time I experienced an outage was a month ago in Kaesong. We just ate chicken legs and got drunk out of our minds.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jul 9, 2010)

i'll just simply play on my psp


----------



## ADF (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got various ways to deal with a power outage, netbook can last over 5 hours in energy saving mode; and I've got a mobile broadband usb  Other than that, I've got a wind up radio; so I can have a listen to that with no power. Got a wind up torch as well, but we've got plenty of candles if needed.

I'm not a book person, I'd rather talk with others than read.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 9, 2010)

I listen to my iPod, play on my DS, or read.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jul 9, 2010)

Back when I used to experience power outages, I would play some good ol' Pokemon Yellow whilst curled up in a blanket.

Good times.


----------

